# أسس تصميم المستشفيات ( العناصر الأساسية )



## MODU (15 أغسطس 2009)

مساهمة منى فى تنشيط هذه المبادرة الطيبة ( مسابقة تصميم مستشفى )
وحيث اننى بصدد اصدار كتاب عن اسس التصميم المعمارى للمستشفيات
رأيت أنه من الواجب على أن اطلع الأخوة الزملاء على بعض المعلومات المهمة فى هذا الكتاب
قد تساعدهم فى المسابقة ... وكنت أود أن اطرح الكتاب بالكامل 
ولكن نظراً لضيق الوقت وصعوبة رفع الملفات حيث أنها كبيرة الحجم طرحت بعض الأبواب الهامة فى ملفات وورد
وكنت قد تركت الكتاب لفترة لإنشغالى ولكن هذه المسابقة شجعتنى أن أعمل على سرعة نشره
وقد جرت مفاوضات بينى وبين احدى دور النشر بمصر ولكن هذه المفاوضات لم تشجعنى على نشره حتى الآن
وقد نشرت منه سابقا بالموقع جزء عن الألوان فى المستشفيات
وسوف انشر ما اعتقد انه مهم الآن ومنها ( العناصر الأساسية للمستشفيات - وحدة التمريض فى المستشفيات وعناصر الحركة والإتصال ... الخ ) 
ومرفق ملف العناصر المعمارية الأساسية لتصميم المستشفيات
وانا مستعد للرد على الزملاء للإستفسار عن أى شىء
وكنت اود الإشتراك فى المسابق ولكن وقتى لا يسمح الأن ... واذا امتد موعد التسليم اسبوعان قد اتمكن من المشاركة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
العناصر الأساسية المكونة للمستشفيات وعناصر الحركة والإتصال

العناصر الأساسية المكونة للمستشفيات
بصفة عامة يمكننا تلخيص العناصر الأساسية فى مبانى المستشفيات إلى أربعة عناصر أساسية هى :
1-	وحدات التمريض والعناية بالمرضى .
2-	أقسام التشخيص والعلاج .
3-	الخدمات العامة كالمطابخ والمغسلة ... الخ .
4-	الإدارة وتشمل المكاتب والسجلات ... الخ .
هذا باإضافة إلى عناصر أخرى يتحتم أويستلزم وجودها فى بعض المستشفيات حسب نوع المستشفى وحجمها والنطاق الذى تقدم له الخدمة وهى
5-	التعليم والبحث العلمى
6-	الإسكان والإقامة 
•	أولاً : خدمات التمريض Nursing services 
1- أقسام العناية بالمريض patient care
أ - طبية جراحية paediatric Medical and surgical-Obstetrical including nurseries 
ب- نفســــية psychiatric
2- جناح العمــليات Operating suite ويشمل الإفاقة Including recovery 
3- جناح التوريـــد Delivery suite ويشمل غرف المعامل 
4- الأسعاف والطوارئ Emergency ويشمل السررالخاضعة للملاحظة
including observation beds
•	ثانياً : خدمات التشخيص والعلاج Adjunct and treatment facilities
1- المعـــامل Laboratories
وتشمل رسم القلب وكافة التخصصات الأخرى Including EKG. EEG. Autopsy
2- الأشـــعة Radiology 
أ – التشخيص Diagnosis Including radioactive isotopes
ب- العــلاج Therapy 
وتشمل العلاج بالراديوم والكوبلت Radium and cobalt 3- الطب الطبيعى Physical medicine 
- العــلاج Therapy Occupational and physical 
4- الطب النفسى Physical medicine 
5- الصــيدلية Pharmacy 
6- الخدمات الإجتماعية الطبية Medical social service 
7- النشرات الطبية والمطبوعات Medical illustration 
•	ثالثاً : أقسام الخدمات Service departments
1- التغــــذية Dietary
2- الإشراف على شئون المستشفى House-keeping 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
3- المغســـلة Laundry 
4- مركز التعقيم الرئيسـى Central sterile supply 
5- مركزالمستودعات العامة Central general stores
6- خدمات الموظـــفين Employee facilities
7- الصيانة ومحطات القوى والتجهيزات الميكانيكية
Maintenance, power plant , and mechanical equipment.
•	رابعاًً : الإدارة Administration
1- المكاتب Offices
2- السجلات الطبية Medical records
3- مسطحات الجمهور والمسطحات العامة Public spaces
3- مسطحات الجمهور والمسطحات العامة Public spaces
4- الخدمات الملحقة Auxiliary
•	خامساًً : خدمات المرضى بالعيادات الخارجية Ambulant patient facilities
•	سادساًً : الإسكان والإقامة Housing
•	سابعاًً : التعلــــيم Education
•	ثامـناًً : البحث العلـمى Research























ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عناصر الحركة الأفقية والرأسية بالمستشفيات
•	أولاً : عناصر الحركة الأفقية 
•	الطـــرقات Corridors
•	تعتبر الطرقات من العناصر الهامة جداً التى يجب أن نوليها الإهتمام فى شتى أنواع المبانى بصفة عامة وفى المستشفيات بصفة خاصة , حيث تمثل همزة الوصل الأفقية ووسيلة الإنتقال من مكان إلى مكان ومن قسم إلى قسم آخر بنفس الدور أو المستوى الأفقى وفى نفس الوقت إلى حيث وسائل الإتصال الرأسى من سلالم ومصاعد للإنتقال للمستويات الأخرى صعوداً أوهبوطا 
•	يجب على المصمم أن يعمل جاهداً على أن تكون الطرقات جيدة التهوية ليست بها روائح غير مقبولة , جيدة الإضاءة طبيعية كانت أم صناعية , كما يجب أن يكون عرض الطرقة مناسباً بحيث لا يقل عن 210 سم وألا يزيد طولها عن 30 متراً وإذا استدعت الضرورة غير أطول من ذلك فيجب أن تفصل وتقسم الطرقات كل حوالى 30 متراً بأبواب تغلق تلقائياً لمنع تسرب الدخان حيث يجب أن تكون القات آمنة من الحرائق لأنها قد تكون وسيلة لنقل النيران وهى فى نفس الوقت طريق الهروب وعليه يجب تفادى طلاء حوائط الطرقات بالطلاء الزيتى وكذلك البلاطات التى تستخدم للعزل الصوتى والقابلة للإشتعال 
•	إن دراسة الحركة كماً ونوعاً بما يتلاءم مع الحاجة الفعلية يعتبر من الأسس الأولى فى تخطيط وتصميم المستشفيات , فكثرة الحركة بالطرقات تؤدى إلى الضوضاء وإزعاج المرضى وضياع الكثير من الوقت والجهد , والحركة القصيرة routes Short trafficمع الفصل بين نوعيات الحركة كلما أمكن يساعد على توفير الخطوات للذين يتعاملون مع المستشفى من أطباء وممرضات ومرضى وموظفين وزوار... الخ . فالكل يعمل وبسرعة فى الوقت المحدد ومعرضين للإجهاد وزيادة عدد خطواتهم تكلف وقتاً ومالاً لايستهان بهما على المدى الطويل.
•	كما يجب ألا تفتح أبواب المصاعد مباشرة على الطرقات وإنما تفتح على صالة توزيع أوفراغ Elevator lobby يمكن فصلها عند الضرورة لمنع سريان الحريق أوتسرب الدخان للطرقات ومايليها .
•	وللطرقات وظيفة أخرى برزت مع تطور المستشفيات وهى عمل التمديدات الضرورية اللازمة بسقف الطرق كدكتات التكييف المركزى وخلافه مع إستخدام سقف معلق أسفل تلك التمديدات كمايساهم السقف المعلق فى إعطاء الطرقات المقياس الإنسانى بجانب الشكل الجمالى المطلوب . 
•	وتعد الحركة الأفقية أساسية وغير قابلة للإلغاء حتى فى المستشفيات الرأسـة المتعددة الأدوار .
•	خطوط الحركة الرئيسية m ain traffic lines
•	من أهم أسباب النجاح فى تصميم المستشفيات والوصول إلى الحل الأمثل دراسة خطوط الحركة على إختلاف أنواعهاوتحديد مساراتهاوفيما يلى أهم أنواع وخطوط الحركة الخاصة بالمستشفيات
1- حركة المرضى الداخلــيين والـــــزوار in-patients and visitors
2- حركة المرضى الخارجيين ( العيادة الخارجية ) 
3- حركة الاســــعاف والطــــــوارىءEmergency patient or ambulance cases
4- حركة التوريات والوقـود والتخلص من القمامة Supplies and fuel

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
1- حركة المرضى الداخليين والزوار in-patients and visitors

2- حركة المرضى الخارجيين ( العيادة الخارجية ) 
•	يتم عمل مدخل خاص بالمرضى المترددين على العيادات الخارجية وذلك حتى لايحدث إرباك للمدخل الرئيسى أو إزعاج لأقسام المستشفى الأخرى وفصل مسار حركة مرضى لعيادات الخارجية










































ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فراغ يكفى لحركة من 3-4 أشخاص حول السرير دون تعارض للسرير المجاور مع إمكانية إستعمال ستارة متحركة حول السرير . هذا إلى جانب مساحة تقدر بحوالى 1.10 م2 لممر الحركة بين الأسرة , أى أن المساحة الإجمالية المخصصة للسرير داخل العنبر حوالى 8.35 م2/ سرير .
والمسافة بين محاور الأسرة يجب ألا تقل عن 1.60 م أما فى حالة إحاطة السرير بستارة متحركة متصلة فتصبح المسافة 2.20- 2.40 م .

4- استراحة المرضى
عبارة عن صالة مفتوحة على الممر الرئيسى , بعيدة عن محطة التمريض وغرفة العلاج , وتحتوى على مقاعد وكراسى ومناضد صغيرة , وتزود بجهاز تليفزيون ومخارج كهربائية فى الحوائط وجرس متصل بمحطة التمريض لاستدعاء الممرضة ، ومخارج لأنابيب الأكسجين والشفط يفضل إخفاؤها خلف صورة معلقة على الحائط , ويمكن أن تزود برف أو مكتبة صغيرة للكتب والمجلات .
وهى مكان لاستراحة المرضى وتشجيعهم على الحركة بعيداً عن غرف الإقامة .

5- دورات المياه والحمامات
غرف المرضى المفردة والمزدوجة غالباً ما تزود بدورات مياه مستقلة , أما العنابر الصغيرة فقد تزود بدورات مياه مستقلة أو بدورات مجمعة لكل جنس على حده , 

مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
مهندس استشارى / محمود الحلوانى - مصر - القاهرة


----------



## أبو موئل (24 أغسطس 2009)

مبروكة الطاعة في هذا الشهر الكريم وشكراً على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## m950875m (24 أغسطس 2009)

مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسي انا محتاجه ضروري


----------



## عبدالقوي الشميري (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكر على هذة المعلومات الي حتفيدني بمشروع التخرج


----------



## أحمد بهاءالدين (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الأسس التصميمية للمسكن
"عناصر الوحدة السكنية"عناصر أساسيه :المعيشة - النوم.
عناصر خدمية :المطبخ - الحمام.
العناصر الخدمية ( المطابخ)
وظائف المطبخ:
1-الطبخ : ويستخدم فيه (البوتاجاز(90-100-60) -إلاواني-الشفاط) ويفضل
وضعها قريبه من بعضها لتسهيل استخدامها.
2-التخزين : ويستخدم فيه (دولاب سفلي-دولاب علوي-ثلاجة-فريزر).
3-الغسيل : ويستخدم فيه (حوض غسيل-غسالة أطباق).
وهناك بعض القطع حسب الطلب مثل طاولة طعام.
التوجيه : 
1-اعتبارات خاصة بالبيئة الخارجية : (الرياح-الشمس-الview(المطل-المنظر) مثل الشارع والبحر).
2-اعتبارات خاصة بالبيئة الداخلية : وهي علاقة عناصر المسكن.
3-الفرش : وهي علاقة عناصر المطبخ ببعضها البعض.
أولا الاعتبارات الخاصة بالبيئة الخارجية
1-الرياح : لا يفضل وضع المطبخ في اتجاه الرياح السائدة (بالنسبة لمصر
تأتي الرياح شمإلا) وذلك لخفض معدل انتشار الرياح داخل وخارج المنشأ.
2-الشمس : لا يوجد ضرر من دخول أشعة الشمس للمطبخ وبالنسبة لمصر يساعد وجود المطبخ في الجنوب عكس اتجاه الرياح في دخول أشعة الشمس للمطبخ باستمرار طوال العام.
3-الview : ترتيب العناصر داخل المسكن علي الview تأتي المعيشة أولا ثم النوم ثم المطبخ ثم الحمام.
وعنصر الview يسبق عنصر الرياح في التوجيه وتليهم الشمس فإذا حدث تعارض في التصميم بين وجود المطبخ في عكس اتجاه الرياح والمطل ترجح كفة التوجيه بالمطل.
ثانيا الاعتبارات الخاصة بالبيئة الداخلية :
1-يفضل وضع المطبخ قريب من المدخل.
2-يفضل وضع المطبخ قريب غرفة المعيشة (السفرة ثم الصالون ثم 
إلانتريه).
التوزيع المثالي لعناصر الوحدة السكنية (zoning).
د أحمد بهاء الدين


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## elkut33 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك إية الحلاوة دي ياعم بجد من الآخر ربنا يوفقك
بس أنا محتاج بحث عن موضوعين من المواضيع الآتية بس بالصور وجزاك الله خير بس بسرعة لأني والله محتاجة ضروري جدا
1ـ الإضاءة في المسكن 
2ـ الإضاءة في المستشفيات
3ـ الإضاءة في المتاحف المغلقة والمكشوفة
4ـ الإضاءة في الأندية
5ـ الإضاءة في المنشآت الصناعية
6ـ الإضاءة في الأبنية التعليمية
7ـ الإضاءة في المباني الخدمية والترفيهية


----------



## يا زمن (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي وإن شاء الله تخلص كتابك في أسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## khaled754 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا خووووووووووووي


----------



## seeeda73 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلمو كتييييييييييير


----------



## brahim-kh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

سلم الله يداك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## qazz1977 (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## TrueFact (8 أبريل 2010)

*بحث الأسس التصميمية للمستشفيات*

البحث التالي وضعته لإتمام الجزء النظري الخاص بتصميم مستشفى تعليمي سعة 1000 سرير، ورغم أن البحث لم يكتمل، إلا أن أغلب الاساسيات العامة التي سترغب في معرفتها حول المستشفى ستجدها هنا بشكل موجز ومختصر.

راعيت دائماً توفير المرجع الذي اقتبست أو حصلت منه على المعلومات الواردة بالبحث، ولذلك يمكنك دوماً الاقتباس من البحث دون خوف من وجود أخطاء. وفيما يلي فهرس البحث:

[FONT=&quot]قائمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجداول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قائمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرسومات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مقدمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]5[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الاعتبارات التصميمية للمستشفى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]9[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الكفاءة والاقتصادية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]9[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المرونة وقابلية التوسع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]9[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البيئة العلاجية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]9[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]النظافة والصحة العامة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الحركة والانتقال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تقييد الحركة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]العنصر الجمالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الأمان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]11[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الاستمرارية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]11[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شروط الموقع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]11[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اعتبارات أخرى[/FONT][FONT=&quot].. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]11[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عناصر المستشفى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]13[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]غرف الإقامة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]13[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحدات التمريض[/FONT][FONT=&quot]... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]14[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جناح العمليات الجراحية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]15[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قسم الأشعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]17[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحدة رسم المخ الكهربائي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]19[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحدة العلاج الطبيعي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]19[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]معامل المستشفى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]19[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]العيادات الخارجية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]20[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الصيدلية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]21[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حضانة الأطفال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]21[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جناح الإدارة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]21[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]28[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] أرجو أن يعود عليكم البحث بالنفع والفائدة


----------



## مطهر المروني (6 يونيو 2010)

كن كالشمعة تحرق نفسها من لتضي الاخرين
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين جدا


----------



## مطهر المروني (6 يونيو 2010)

كن كالشمعة تحرق نفسها لتضي الاخرين
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررين جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا عن هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن ايضا يمكنك وضع الملفات بصيغة بى دى اف حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع
شكرا لك


----------



## يسريه (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف شكر:75:


----------



## odwan (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم كل تقدير و إحترام كبيرين


----------



## naplosy (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة وربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله ...


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا الجهد
أرسل إليك مرفقا ملّفا عن دراسة مالية قبل-مبدأية لمصحّة مساحتها المغطّاة 3000م مربع
لست أدري إن كانت ستضيف لمشروع كتابك فلك النظر. مع دعائي لك بالنجاح و التوفيق في الدنيا و الآخرة
*


----------



## alaa adel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## samorar (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع ارجو ان كان لديك ما يخص مطابخ المستشفيات
[email protected]


----------



## ابو مودة و رحمة (19 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور على هذه المشاركة وربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله*


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (10 أبريل 2011)

الزملاء الاعزاء
السلام عليكم 
اذا تكرمتم بالمساعده

ما هي المساحه الكليه المطلوبه لبناء مستشفى عام صغير عدد اسرته 40 سرير
وما هي مساحة كل قسم من اقسام المستشفى 
علما ان عدد العيادات الخارجيه المقترح هو 12
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كهربا89 (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fahmi omer (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكور باش مهندس ماقصرت


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 مايو 2013)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

شكراُ جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## اقليدس العرب (27 يونيو 2014)

موضوع مهم ونتمنى الاستمرار برفدة بكل مايفيد


----------



## semo353 (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (30 يونيو 2014)

معلومات قيمة ياليت اول ماتنزل الكتاب تخطرنا عشان نكون اول من نتطلع عليه وجزاك الله خير


----------

